# currently unavailable?!



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

I was about to look at the amazon.com kindle store and what did I see? No books! Everything was "currently unavailable".
What does that mean?
After looking a bit further I foud I couldn't look at anything on the page.
Anybody else having problems?


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

yeah, amazon has problems this afternoon


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The entire site seems to be down--nothing's available in any category.  I'm sure it will be back up soon enough.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Good to know it's not just me!!!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah I was worried too


----------



## Lanshark (Jun 17, 2010)

I just went to the site and had the same issues


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

More alarming--I can't get the archive to download books to the iPad.  A bad sign for cloud storage!

Edit--started working again, but took several tries and had to cancel download once before it finally went through.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Clearly, they are totally scrambling right now. I bet all 20,000 of their employees are ripping out their hair over in Seattle! 

May the webmaster Rest in Peace after being torn apart by raving execs....


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

And not just Kindle books - almost every DTB I checked is also "unavailable" this afternoon. 

Heads will roll!!!


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

And I just got my brand-spanking-new Kindle 2 today. I wanted to just download books from the server instead of the drag-and-drop via usb.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Do you think this is why I bought an e-book on the 27th and finally tried to download it through wireless today, and it didn't work? I can't figure it out. I did "Sync & check for items" several times, nothing new was found. I even restarted the Kindle. It shows in my order history and I have a receipt but I can't figure out how to get it on my Kindle. Is this possibly related to Amazon's issues today?


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

My twitter feed is not refreshing either i think the internet is broke


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Someone must have tripped and pulled out the plug!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

MINImum said:


> Is this possibly related to Amazon's issues today?


Definitely. The Kindle store is completely down for me when I try to access it from my device. It will load the shop front, but if I click on "Books", it just says "no items found".


----------



## frazzm737 (Jun 4, 2010)

The Amazon site is largely unresponsive today--nothing wants to load.  Perhaps, they are doing site maintenance.  Hopefully, they will get things straightened out soon.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm glad it's not just me.  Oddly though when I just did a "sync & check" one of the 5 freebies downloaded but the others did not.  

Kind of bad for business when your "store" won't process any transactions! If it's maintenance, it would be nice if they posted a notice of some sort.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, I keep getting 404 errors when I try to search at Amazon.  I hope they get it fixed soon.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> Definitely. The Kindle store is completely down for me when I try to access it from my device. It will load the shop front, but if I click on "Books", it just says "no items found".


Thanks! This is the first time in a long while that I've purchased a book, so I thought maybe I had forgotten how to do it! Hopefully they will get things straightened out real soon. I feel bad for them. :-(


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Come to think of it the sight was acting weird this morning tried to download a book i purchased to my Kindle for Mac and it would not download but downloaded to my Kindle


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, it looks like it's been down over an hour, judging from this thread. That's going to put a dent in their sales for today.


----------



## Errol R. Williams (Mar 8, 2009)

Amazon will start paying publishers and authors the new 70% royalty rate on the 30 June 2010. I'm assuming the Kindle Store being temporarily down has something to do with this.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> I'm glad it's not just me. Oddly though when I just did a "sync & check" one of the 5 freebies downloaded but the others did not.
> 
> Kind of bad for business when your "store" won't process any transactions! If it's maintenance, it would be nice if they posted a notice of some sort.


Not a chance this is maintenance. You don't stay in business long as an Internet retailer by doing your maintenance midday/midweek. Amazon does theirs around midnight - 2AM PST--sad to say, I've been online when it happens before. LOL

However, this clearly is a pretty massive network issue for them. Interesting that it's affecting actual downloads as well as shopping.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Phew, I was worried. I downloaded K for Android yesterday but didn't get to play until today. Couldn't download books. Went to Manage my Kindle and saw 2 Droids registered. So, did DH install as well or did I somehow get registered twice? He had also installed so I was going to try some troubleshooting when I got back to the hotel. Should have known all I need to do to troubleshoot is come to Kindleboards! I should have checked during class and I would have known sooner! LOL


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

All you Kindlers broke it!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

glad to know its not just me.  Titles are coming up for me but nothing else can't do anything with them


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I was looking for a book from my K2 and received a list that was partly filled in. I should have quit then. However, since the book was there, I clicked on it. Nothing seemed to happen. I clicked again and received the purchase screen thanking me. I then clicked the bought by mistake button as I had wanted to sample first. I tried again but pushed the menu button after the first click on the title. This showed that the book page had loaded but had not displayed which explained how I bought the book without seeing the Buy button. I then went here, KB, to learn if others were having problems. Love KB.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

AppleBlossom said:


> All you Kindlers broke it!


LOL!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Site is now showing as unavailable.  Books are again not downloadable from the archive.  Seems to me from a network standpoint, either this is a colossal outage, or the servers than hold our archives should be better separated from the retail side of things.  Granted, Amazon rarely goes down at all, but ugh...this is why I store a full backup on my computer AND keep all my books locally on my Kindle.  It's only access on the iPad that I'll lose if something went seriously sideways and took significant time to recover.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

5:57 EST and its still down. In sympathy with the Dow?
Would be nice if they posted something on their homepage.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Did a search and found this here:



> Amazon.com says it is experiencing "latencies" that are affecting the performance of its web site, the Internet's leading retail store. "We are currently experiencing an issue that is impacting customers' ability to place orders on the Amazon.com website," the company said on a forum for sellers. "We are working to correct the issue and will continue to provide updates until service has been restored."
> 
> The outage report is reinforced by a steady stream of complaints on Twitter from customers who are unable to access the site or complete transactions.
> 
> ...


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope they get it sorted out soon.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

$1.75 million an hour?!?!?  Oh, my gosh, they have lost a lot of money today!


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Everytime I click on kindle books at Amazon, I end up going to books recommened for you. Hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone actually called a service rep to find out what's up?


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Still down. Some of my titles have pages now, but I can't search. It's been hours.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

We are back in business. Just received one full book and two samples.


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Still down for me. And of course two books that I want were released today.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

This is taking forever!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, they still are having problems. The kindle for android is still broke.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought a book from a sample on my Kindle. I got email confirmation twice for the same book, and the order shows complete on the website. But - nothing has arrived on my Kindle. All the trouble shooting checks out, so I'm waiting and hoping! I emailed CS, because when I tried to call I was on hold forever. They must really be having problems today!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

mrskb said:


> I bought a book from a sample on my Kindle. I got email confirmation twice for the same book, and the order shows complete on the website. But - nothing has arrived on my Kindle. All the trouble shooting checks out, so I'm waiting and hoping! I emailed CS, because when I tried to call I was on hold forever. They must really be having problems today!!


Hmm, I managed to download 2 samples, but still don't have the book that I paid for


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't think I'm even going to try buying (or sampling) anything until this is straightened out. Too bad, I was going to grab a few more books before my Kindle arrived.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

It's looking alive again...
A bit slow on clicks, and product descriptions are missing, but everything else works.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I bought two books about thirty minutes ago, and they both downloaded to my Kindle. Looks like Amazon is back up and running.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know...I still don't have the book that I paid for, only the samples for two others


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Phew, everything working again for me too.

mrskb, when you go to "Manage Your Kindle", is the book you bought listed under your purchases?  Does it show the delivery is pending?  You can always try resending it from there.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I was looking for a book from my K2 and received a list that was partly filled in. I should have quit then. However, since the book was there, I clicked on it. Nothing seemed to happen. I clicked again and received the purchase screen thanking me. I then clicked the bought by mistake button as I had wanted to sample first. I tried again but pushed the menu button after the first click on the title. This showed that the book page had loaded but had not displayed which explained how I bought the book without seeing the Buy button. I then went here, KB, to learn if others were having problems. Love KB.


I received the e-mail that I purchased the book but not one about cancelling the purchase. The purchase shows as a Digital Order but the book has not been delivered and is not in my Archive. I will phone Amazon Support tomorrow if the book is still not delivered or I do not have a cancellation notice. I would be happy with either outcome.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Prazzie said:


> Phew, everything working again for me too.
> 
> mrskb, when you go to "Manage Your Kindle", is the book you bought listed under your purchases? Does it show the delivery is pending? You can always try resending it from there.


Actually, I got the book, finally. But the bad thing is that it looks like I have three orders for the same book! I'm hoping I don't have to pay three times!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

mrskb said:


> Actually, I got the book, finally. But the bad thing is that it looks like I have three orders for the same book! I'm hoping I don't have to pay three times!


Contact Amazon Kindle Customer Support. They will make sure you do not pay three times. I remember reading about a glitch that caused that to happen to someone else a while back. A quick call straightened it out.

This morning I saw that, about 20 minutes after my last post here, an e-mail arrived from Amazon acknowledging that my book order was cancelled. I will probably order it this weekend after my gift card balance is OK.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Contact Amazon Kindle Customer Support. They will make sure you do not pay three times. I remember reading about a glitch that caused that to happen to someone else a while back. A quick call straightened it out.
> 
> This morning I saw that, about 20 minutes after my last post here, an e-mail arrived from Amazon acknowledging that my book order was cancelled. I will probably order it this weekend after my gift card balance is OK.


Thank you -- I did try calling last evening, but couldn't get through (a very long wait). 'think I'll try again today though.


----------

